# 70d



## bigpuddin43 (May 23, 2014)

Just got my canon 70d a few hours ago and I am very impressed. Major upgrade from my xs. Faster auto focus and much better images at higher isos. Pretty impressed so far.


----------



## chanda95 (May 23, 2014)

I got mine on Monday and really like it. Congrats!


----------



## JohnTrav (May 24, 2014)

Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## jaomul (May 24, 2014)

Enjoy your new camera, looks like a good one


----------

